

Play this game for 20 minutes - learn about concurrency - mechanical_fish
http://scarybuggames.com/2008/05/chronotron

======
jamesjyu
This game is pretty awesome. You can actually get yourself into a paradox, in
which case, a big Paradox warning sign comes up reminding you to be careful
with causality.

------
mechanical_fish
You have to play through level seven to appreciate my point -- fork-and-exec
is basic Level One stuff but you need to play for a bit to appreciate the full
horror of shared-resource contention.

~~~
coglethorpe
I want to create another instance of myself so it can play this game all day
while the other one works.

------
jimgreer
(shameless plug) - If you are an achievement addict try it on my site -
<http://www.kongregate.com/games/Scarybug/chronotron>

------
quellhorst
I'm stuck on level 15. I found the key is to alter as little as possible and
make each life of your bot do a simple action repeated for longer than you
think you may need to.

------
Locke
Conceptually reminds me of this game:

<http://www.nekogames.jp/mt/2008/01/cursor10.html>

~~~
ars
Once you win that game play it again, this time trying to click on all the
triangles.

------
Hexstream
Really fun game, but there's probably better ways to learn about
concurrency... Like reading about it and implementing it.

~~~
mechanical_fish
Well, yes. It's not so much a teaching tool as it is a _riff_ on concurrency.

Playing pool really well isn't a great way to learn physics, either. And, yet,
if you know a little physics pool becomes more fun, and vice versa.

------
dmoney
Nifty game.

It runs slow on my 4-year old computer. Maybe because of all the ads on the
page. Using the .swf file directly works better:
<http://www.scarybuggames.com/chronotron.swf>

------
ivankirigin
I had this idea a while back. But I think it would be fun in the context of a
massively parallel action or arcade game. Imagine an assault on Normandy.
Continue till you get killed, then jump back in time into someone else. If you
manage to take out the guy you got you last time, that character is available
to play to continue from that point on.

It could also work with a zombie invasion, and as an MMO.

------
eyudkowsky
Only one-way interaction between different selves? And you call this time
travel.

~~~
mleonhard
A paradox could result if you could influence the behavior of the other
versions of yourself. That's why it makes sense to use senseless robots.

------
schtog
I'm stuck on 31, I'm so stuck I lowered myself down to looking in the
walkthrough and I'm still stuck.

Is it a bug on that level? I throw down the block and try to jump on it but I
don't get high enough.

~~~
gambling8nt
You need both blocks down there.

------
DenisM
It's a great ide but there is too much timing involved in it. I prefer either
timing or thinking, not both.

~~~
schtog
I find the combination of timing and thinking is what makes it very
interesting.

Really superb game. Few games make you think both logically and
philosophically.

Very cool mindbender!

------
nazgulnarsil
up to 19, haven't seen anything that is hard to figure out, just things that
are tricky to time.

~~~
Alex3917
There is a clock built into the game. Just perform every action on a multiple
of 5s and it is very easy to remember when to move.

~~~
nazgulnarsil
duh :p it's not the movement of the character that's obnoxious.

------
Alex3917
This would be a great way to teach kids programming if you combined it with
Logo.

------
sant0sk1
has anybody finished it? I'm stuck on level 11.

EDIT: looks like there are 35 levels of increasing difficulty. This could
waste a LOT of my day away...

~~~
dkokelley
I got to level 13 and saw another see-saw thing and decided I was done. It was
really cool while it lasted though.

------
jmtame
what's the song playing in the background? i'm tired of leaving the window
open and letting it loop lol

~~~
schtog
I misunderstood.

~~~
xlnt
reading comprehension...

------
mov
I got to level 35, awesome!

------
jmtame
this is great =]

------
xlnt
the game is way too easy. even high levels are repetitive and simple and there
is a lot of waiting.

